# Please judge my 13 yr old, OTTB. He's a rescue and I'm curious!



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

His hind legs look a bit posty, which isn't uncommon in thoroughbreds. He's over at the knee, another common thoroughbred fault (heck, Secretariat was over at the knee lol). I like his pasterns, although his hinds might be a little long. 

I like his shoulder angle and his neck ties in well. He looks to be maybe a little pigeon breasted, but that may just be a weight/muscling issue. His neck looks like it'll be nice once it gets some muscle on it.

I like his back. It's a good length (not too short, but not too long) and looks like with muscling it'll be great.

Overall, he looks like a good-looking thoroughbred.


----------



## torikye18 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'm clueless about this stuff but I was rather curious! I truly appreciate it


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Be careful not to jump him much until he is in better condition. You don't want him to get hurt. I don't have the actual experience, but I'll bet there are a bunch of members here who can advise you on ground and under-saddle work to build up his fitness.


----------



## thoroughbredgirl8949 (Sep 1, 2010)

He looks really nice and very pretty, just curious that barn and pasture look familiar lol are you at ridge road?!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

To build up his muscle buy this book Amazon.com: Equine Fitness: A Program of Exercises and Routines for Your Horse (9781603424639): Jec Aristotle Ballou: Books 

It is awesome and will help you tailor a plan to make him nice and healthy


----------

